# Water Drops



## Trblmkr (Mar 18, 2013)

This is my first attempt at water drops. I must say it's easy to set up, but a PITA to do it right. I've been reading a lot today and plan to attempt some better shots next weekend.
One of my biggest issues I thin was my water was only 6" from the source, I need to get 2-3' above it to get those really big splashes.

This was only edited with minor adjustments in LR as my computer crashed on Sat and I've not had a chance to load PS for clean up, or I would have cloned out the bubble on the bottom right.

Thanks for looking..




Blue as Blue by trbl_2, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 18, 2013)

Water drop shots are obligatory as a new shooter lol. You're off to a good start. Try changing your perspective to get more interesting shots, clear shots. 











These are some of mine when I first started out.


----------



## mishele (Mar 18, 2013)

Learn what this guy does then make it your own!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2013)

While I appreciate the technical achievement I must say I've never been overly excited about these types of shots.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 19, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Water drop shots are obligatory as a new shooter lol.



Darn, I knew I skipped a lesson somewhere... I still haven't tried this yet (although I plan to do it eventually... xD).


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for taking a look..
Mishele.. thanks for the video.  Although I could use most of his info to improve, I don't have an off camera flash yet, so all I have is what comes with the D5100.  I did notice though, that during his shooting the water drops for the video, I never saw his flash go off. Even with the output lowered, you should still see a bright light correct ??


----------



## kundalini (Mar 19, 2013)

Have to agree with Charlie, change your camera position to get more unique images of the drops.  Also, adding a multi-colored background makes for interesting results.























It will be difficult to achieve good results without OCF.


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it's a great start, but take the advice from some of the other posters! I find water drops fascinating.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 19, 2013)

I like trying to get the water "crowning", this was just in the kitchen sink






There is a lot to play with with water shots, and loads of options as to how to shoot 'em.


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2013)

Since we is sharing and all...lol


----------



## machinehater (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, you guys came up with some great shots!
The beautiful about water is the unexpected...


----------

